# name suggestions!



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

I am having a hard time deciding names for my 2 new little girls! I am really leaning towards Olive for the darker girl, but I have no idea on a name for the pastel girl. Any suggestions would be appreciated (also excuse the poo their cage has been cleaned, they are still adjusting to my home and literally poo everywhere when they fly)


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Perhaps daisy for the lighter one? Olive and Daisy, both nature inspired names


----------



## Ditta (May 19, 2013)

How about Chloe, or Willow? (Chloe means “grass” in Greek...) Or Meadow?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are beautiful!

I'd suggest Clover for the green one and Buttercup for the yellow.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are gorgeous 

This thread might be helpful: https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/271522-unique-names-unique-budgies.html


----------

